# Another good night on the Huron



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

The water has dropped about 3' or so from Monday, and despite the recent flood warnings on the stretch around Hamburg, things are getting back to normal on the lower river.

Had a nice mix of cats, walleye, and one of the biggest carp I've ever landed. Channel cats and bullhead were active for two hours after dark, then a bunch of small walleye got active until I left at 1am. All fish came on crawlers fished on the bottom.

This was the first time I've caught a carp after dark, and it was a doozy. An honest 30+ pounder that really tested the heavy gear I was using. I was about 75+ yds down the bank shooting the bull with a couple guys when the clicker on my C4 started screaming ( gotta love those Ambassadeurs!).

I made a BIG mistake of hoisting the net on the wrong angle and bent the crap out of the aluminum handle when I brought it to the bank. I have a cheap Ranger net that I attach to a 20' pole pruner handle ( its about 40' when fully extended). Long story short I bent the handle on the Ranger and shredded the end of the pruner handle. STUPID STUPID STUPID :banghead3 

On the upside....I have a good excuse to go out and buy a real landing net.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Cool report chris, sorry to hear about the net. That happens all the time in oscoda. 

What is your rig if you don't mind me asking with what lb line. Are you set up like you would for pier fishing?? I might try that out in a whole I think might produce some fish. Thanks!!


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

Sounds like a good night, chris! Did you save that buglemouth bass for future tourneys?..LOL


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Abu Garcia Ambassadeurs, C3 and C4
7' 2pc MH Whuppin' Sticks
20lb P-Line Floroclear
#2 Gamakatsu Baitholder

Last night I was using a snap swivel connected to my main line for the weight, and a barrel swivel below that, about 2' above the hook. The line that had a three way swivel and enough dropper to keep the worms up off of the bottom wasn't working as well as a couple nights ago.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Thanks Chris


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

YPSIFLY said:


> This was the first time I've caught a carp after dark, and it was a doozy. An honest 30+ pounder that really tested the heavy gear I was using. I was about 75+ yds down the bank shooting the bull with a couple guys when the clicker on my C4 started screaming ( gotta love those Ambassadeurs!).
> 
> I assume the fish winked at you and smiled when it said it was honest LOL :lol: Personaly I have never known any fish that lie :lol: Congrads on your catches.


----------

